# S5 DB mit libnodave beschreiben (zu schreibende Daten länger als DB in SPS)



## borni110 (8 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe folgendes Problem: Es gibt in meiner S5 einen Datenblock, der z.Bsp. 20 Byte lang ist. Nun möchte ich per libnodave mit daveWriteBytes in den Datenblock neue Daten schreiben. Leider kann ich dann nur bis zu 20 Byte schreiben, mehr geht nicht. 
Kann ich durch irgend einen Befehl den Datenblock so erweitern, dass ich dann z.Bsp. 40 Byte reinbekomme? Oder ist meine einzige Chance, von Anfang an den DB auf das Maximal mögliche aufzublähen und dann immer dort reinzuschreiben, auch wenn ich eingentlich nicht so viel brauche?

ciao Borni


----------



## argv_user (8 Juni 2008)

borni110 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem: Es gibt in meiner S5 einen Datenblock, der z.Bsp. 20 Byte lang ist. Nun möchte ich per libnodave mit daveWriteBytes in den Datenblock neue Daten schreiben. Leider kann ich dann nur bis zu 20 Byte schreiben, mehr geht nicht.
> Kann ich durch irgend einen Befehl den Datenblock so erweitern, dass ich dann z.Bsp. 40 Byte reinbekomme? Oder ist meine einzige Chance, von Anfang an den DB auf das Maximal mögliche aufzublähen und dann immer dort reinzuschreiben, auch wenn ich eingentlich nicht so viel brauche?
> ...




Der DB muss bereits ausreichend lang sein.
Also mit dem PG vorher ändern.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Juni 2008)

... ich denkemal, da hast du nur die Chance, den DB auf die max. Größe anzulegen. Ggf, könntest du ja in das erste Wort hineinschreiben, wieviele Daten übertragen worden sind.


----------



## borni110 (8 Juni 2008)

Ok, danke. Ich hatte es fast befürchtet, aber dann mache ich es eben so.

ciao Borni


----------



## emsbootsmann (22 November 2008)

kann mal einer ein paar codeschnippsel veröffentlichen wie ich libnodave für s5 einstelle und ich z.b. dbs auslese,währe super


----------



## Ralle (22 November 2008)

emsbootsmann schrieb:


> kann mal einer ein paar codeschnippsel veröffentlichen wie ich libnodave für s5 einstelle und ich z.b. dbs auslese,währe super



Das unterscheidet sich nicht von den Einstellungen für S7, bis auf das richtige Protokoll. Außerdem Com-Port setzen, richtige Baudrate und Parität. Der Rest ist genau so, wie bei Zugriff über S7-Protokolle. Das ist ja das Schöne bei Libnodave. 

Ich verwende nicht die Delphi-Komponente, sondern habe das selbst "zu Fuß" implementiert, aber die Komponente macht das ganz korrekt.


----------



## emsbootsmann (24 November 2008)

Habe nochmals meine Einstellungen kontrolliert,bekomme keine Verbindung,kannst du mal deine "zu Fuß" einstellungen posten.


----------

